
Covid19: 3D Printed Open Source Emergency Ventilator - samber
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LeZjULZnUc
======
samber
Full specs available here: \- [https://github.com/makers-for-
life/makair](https://github.com/makers-for-life/makair) \-
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1l1nt0o93kdfcmPygp1k6NYKr...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1l1nt0o93kdfcmPygp1k6NYKrwIb_uN01kcBAfovy2dE/edit#)

